# Low-carb and Levothyroxine



## suzzeeeQ2011 (Sep 27, 2012)

kind of a stupid question. they say no foods or supplements with iron or calcium WITH the dosage...within 4 hours.

Meat has iron, so do eggs.

WHAT do I eat that doesn't interfere. Olives have iron. Anything I check to see if I can eat that is low-carb has iron or calcium. I am HUNGRY at 8 am (take my dosage at 6:15 am...they told me to take if before breakfast)

so.....what to do? :sick0012:

it's my 1st post, and I am SO GLAD to have found these boards arty0049:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

First, welcome! Second, no such thing as a stupid question! :hugs:

I think the larger problem is taking supplements that are big on iron or calcium within the four-hour window of taking thyroid meds. I can't imagine that having a couple of eggs or an olive would cause a big deal.

The real thing to watch out for, depending on the person, is gluten. You can be non-Celiac but still have a huge gluten sensitivity (ask me how I know, LOL). It takes 3-4 weeks for the gluten-free to kick in and your body to get some true relief. Even now, an accidental slip up causes me to be miserable for a few days with nasty brain fog, fatigue, etc. And they put gluten in darn near everything! Peanut butter, ice cream, soap, hamburgers, you name it. Thanks to places like Hollywood, the trendy "gluten free" diet craze (more like a lifestyle change) has spawned a zillion GF products. While the celebrities might be on to something else next year, we get to reap the rewards of what has been brought to market.

Corn tortillas, certain oats/oatmeal (really have to check first), potatoes, and rice are examples of carbs that are/can be GF. Some people have had to go as far as tossing their old pots and pans due to gluten residue. Others aren't that sensitive, it really just depends.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Right, its the supplements that you really need to worry about.

Just try to wait an hour before eating anything. I eat an egg and a banana and peanut butter about an hour and a half after I take my pill.


----------



## suzzeeeQ2011 (Sep 27, 2012)

wow. Gluten free and low carb and non-goitrogenic foods. The list of things I can and can't eat is confusing, but I'm getting it slowly lol

My big question is about salad dressings, and other things where gluten is hidden.


----------

